# Albuquerque And Flagstaff



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

We are headed to a conference in mid-June. The location is north of I40 and west of I25 in Albuquerque. I have looked at KOA Central online. It's just off I 40. Too loud? Anyone have other ideas? We have a 13 year old who likes to swim. Wel'l be there three nights.

Then off to Flagstaff for three more nights. Looking for something there kind of on the east side going toward the Navajo Reservation where we will be visiting our Mission church at Grandfalls. Ideas? We need hookups for my wife's sake. Another time just the two of us would dry camp in the Coconino Natl Forest without the RV.

Then it's a leisurely trip back to central Texas hopefully touching down in SE Arizona (Bisbee, Tombstone, Douglas, Tucson, Chircahuas, so many possibilities) or/and along the Mogollon Rim/White Mountains going toward Silver City.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

GO WEST said:


> We are headed to a conference in mid-June. The location is north of I40 and west of I25 in Albuquerque. I have looked at KOA Central online. It's just off I 40. Too loud? Anyone have other ideas? We have a 13 year old who likes to swim. Wel'l be there three nights.
> 
> Then off to Flagstaff for three more nights. Looking for something there kind of on the east side going toward the Navajo Reservation where we will be visiting our Mission church at Grandfalls. Ideas? We need hookups for my wife's sake. Another time just the two of us would dry camp in the Coconino Natl Forest without the RV.
> 
> Then it's a leisurely trip back to central Texas hopefully touching down in SE Arizona (Bisbee, Tombstone, Douglas, Tucson, Chircahuas, so many possibilities) or/and along the Mogollon Rim/White Mountains going toward Silver City.


Stay away from the Gallup, NM KOA on the AZ/NM border - very load with semi-truck and train noise constant all night.

We oftern stay at the KOA in NE Flagstaff on our way to other destinations. Very nice and away from any road noise. Nestled in the ponderosa pine trees. Friendly staff. A highly recommended stay.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't know if Gallup,NM is even close to where you need to stay for the conference but if you do saty there the USA RV Park is very nice. We stayed there last year about the same time you'll be in that area. Nice park and did not notice any noise. Gallup in itself may be a little noisey since it's a major rail area and I-40 running next to it.


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I lived in Flagstaff, granted it was 12 years ago. I could get from one end of town to the other in 6 minutes! From what I recall, the KOA was nice. Blackbart's also used to have a fairly nice campground. Blackbart's Steakhouse is a good place to go for a "real cowboy steak". That is if they are still there. I havn't been back in a while!


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

American RV park in ABQ is right on I40 and west of I25. We stayed there for a month when we were moving. It is real desert RV meaning that there are a few trees between the sites, but do not expect shade trees or privacy. All sites are paved and most are pull through. We liked it.

We did not like the KOA when deciding on where to spend that month. It is in the middle of ABQ, charge extra for the kids, and seemed more packed in than American. However as all KOAs they have more activities available.

American is more of a "full-timer" park so beyond the pool, there are no activities for kids.

www.americanrv.com


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We've stayed the the Albuquerque KOA North (http://www.koa.com/where/nm/31120/) twice. We love it.

We've also stayed at the Flagstaff KOA, which as someone earlier mentioned is northeast of town, among the pines. We pretty, and very quiet.

We normally try to find KOA's to stay at since they usually have all the amenities and hook-ups, including swimming pools.


----------

